# R34 GTR Insurance



## davo1985 (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi

I am thinking of buying an R34 GTR and was wondering how much i would be expecting to pay on insurance for the car. I am 23 with n years no claims bonus. I have read other threads on the site about insurance but a lot of it seems to be for the R32 & R33 and a reasonable price for them with my details seems to be about £1500 - £2000. Would there be (if any) a difference in premium to insure an R34 GTR compared to the R32 or R33 GTR's? Any help would be much appreciated!

Cheers

Michael


----------



## davo1985 (Oct 25, 2007)

Sorry thats meant to say 2 years NCB! Typing error!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

There would be quite alot of differance as the car has higher value .Why not ring insurance companys up instead


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Price will vary alot depending if the car has any aftermarket parts fitted and declared or not.


----------

